# Hugh Jackman at hand & footprint ceremony at Graumans Chinese Theatre, Hollywood 2009.04.21 x48 Adds



## Alea (22 Apr. 2009)




----------



## Claudia (22 Apr. 2009)

:thx: für die tollen pics von Hugh


----------



## Punisher (22 Apr. 2009)

Hat er etwa TACKMAN geschrieben?


----------



## Claudia (22 Apr. 2009)

*+30*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Alea (22 Apr. 2009)

Echt cooles update


----------



## Tokko (22 Apr. 2009)

für Hugh.


----------



## Eldafinde (30 Apr. 2009)

Wow!!!
Vielen Dank!

:laola2:
:hearts:


----------



## Rainer Wenger (26 Sep. 2009)

Die Bilder sind einfach nur der Hammer, genau wie Hugh selbst. Besten Dank dafür. :thx:


----------

